
Google's Chinese Diplomacy: Can Google Make a Difference? - tomh
http://ostatic.com/blog/googles-chinese-diplomacy-can-google-make-a-difference
======
rbanffy
I love the "Especially when other companies like Microsoft are perfectly happy
to censor search results in China" part.

Google took a lot of criticism when they initially complied with the Chinese
government orders to censor search. I am glad to see they are now doing the
right thing. But China is only one of the countries that are under such
regimes and many of them disguise their political censorship under religious
tones. If this initiative is to go anywhere, there is a lot of work to do.

